# Desalination Kits



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Some of us live within 59 miles of ocean and wonder if this unit would produce desalinated water from sea water?

I looked online and the price for one is very high, in the 1000s. Anyone know how to take out salt primitively?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

You Can by boiling the sea water and collecting the steam.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> You Can by boiling the sea water and collecting the steam.


 Yea but boiling water takes time and resources. But thanks for the idea and it is one way to do it. :wave:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

There is reverse osmosis but you need lots of equipment I think.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have an uncle who worked for a water department of a major city in America on the ocean. They have a challenge with getting water. I asked him about desalination and his response was that it is extremely expensive. Perhaps that is the truth, or perhaps it is like many things, if we were able to desalinate water easily and cheaply, Big Brother doesn't have the same control over us.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I have an RO desalinator and it works well but you're right, they're expensive. It is fast though.
> 
> You can buy or build a still as mentioned above. You need a heat source but if you are worried about fuel you can use a solar still. There are many designs for solar stills. I'd try YouTube for ideas. Solar stills are the slowest so you may want more than one.
> 
> Got a greenhouse? Collect the collect the morning dew off the inside, that is your solar still.


n
Sounds Good Car, and we have a greenhouse but keeping it climitized would counter it. Plus don't know where I'd ' collect ' the energy to do it we are always behind on something.
I was wondering if there was a filter but I'm sure there isn't one. Maybe a drip tank? :dunno:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Like stated before here ,build a big moonshine still and presto ,you have sweet water and sea salt ,but if you have a little cash.https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...seawater-desalination-system_60498831012.html 
This will do in emergencies also Katadyn Survivor 06 Desalinator but all depends in your situation, how far you are from drinking water or water period and what kind of doom scenario you are expecting. I have canals and lakes near me the ocean is but a few miles away ,a good filter and drops of chlorine will do me just find but expending good money for a desalination system is not on my plans right now.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

If you have a heat source, wood stove or solar oven would work, you can use a bowl that a bunt pan will fit on to collect the steam. Place a large heat safe bowl on heat source and fill part way with water. Set bunt pan on top. The bunt pan should be supported by the edge of the bowl and not touching the water in the bowl. Then use a couple of sticks (chopsticks) to support a smaller bow inverted over the bunt pan. The small bowl should be small enough so that the water the drips down will collect in the bunt pan. 


My daughter did this for a science experiment and it worked. You wont get tons of water this way but you will get enough to drink.


----------

